# (Translation Completed) The Newest: Alpha V-SV － with the designer's Talk



## daniel0731ex (Jul 12, 2010)

Pictures from http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=56549























========================================================
The Designer's Talk is at http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=56639


国甲封五解析
About the Alpha V-SV

国甲杯广州大魔方赛破了很多纪录，其中包含了两个世界纪录，封五也首次面世了。参加比赛的很多朋友都得到了封五的测试样品当作纪念。

In the Guangzhou Big Cubes ’10 there were many records broken, including 2 WR. And, for the first time, the Alpha V-SV was revealed; many of the participants got the samples as a souvenir of the competition.

纪念品是第一次试模的，所以还存在缺陷，不过和第一版甲五一样，大家可以保留起来，见证一款产品是怎样被改进。

These are the first shots of the mold, so there are possible flaws in the puzzle itself; but just like the original Alpha V prototypes, you could always keep it for memorial as it is the very first version.

一如既往的，无论封五大家喜欢不喜欢，我会与大家交流这款作品的设计理念。
封五我以前透露过，会是一款没有太多创意的设计。我只希望设计一款将国甲目前的一些比较成功的元素融合到一起的作品。封五不需要耀眼，也不需要有超凡脱俗的性能，我只希望它朴实无华，可以被更多朋友接受。吸引眼球不是它的目的。

As before, I will always welcome advices and constructive criticisms whether you like the cube or not.
I have said before that the new Alpha V-SV will not wield much new conceptual designs; it would simply possess the more successful designs so far that we have applied. The Alpha V-SV does not need to be eye-catching this time, nor does it need to have very prominent performances; I simply want it to be clean and straight-forward, to be more widely accepted by most cuber. The objective of this cube is not being the dazzler like before.

封五的设计并没有特别重大的革新，然而也有一些细节是值得注意和首次出现的。
首先，为什么要叫封五不叫甲六？ 本来确实是想叫个“甲六”的，然而“甲”系列 和“封”系列的区别是什么？最早的封闭系列是外开口的，比如封一、封二和封三。然而从封四开始，国甲的封闭系列也有从里面盖盖子了。“甲”系列是一次成形的棱块，没有任何盖子。“封”系列是多需要盖子来改进摩擦对称性或者封闭外观。因为本款封五和封四大结构上基本一致，都是棱块有盖子从里面盖的，甲五是一次成形的棱块，所以它称为封五是没错的。

The Alpha V-SV does not have very significant innovations, but there are still some very interesting details about this model that are premiere.
First of all, why is the cube a “SV” model 5, rather than a “mainstream” Alpha VI? Well, I did wanted to call it Alpha VI in the first time, but then I remembered about the definition of the two series…..
In the beginning, the earliest sealed mechanism speedcubes have caps on the outside (i.e. Alpha I, II, and III -SVs). However, starting from the Alpha IV-SV there are also caps in the insides, too. The mainstream Alphas all have one-piece edge pieces and are not caped at all, while the “SV” series uses caps to produce evenly distributed contacting surfaces. Since the Alpha V-SV has similar mechanism with the previous IV-SV (both have edge caps on the insides), it is rightful to classify it in the “SV” series.


分析一下设计，棱块和角块的盖子都有小圆孔在上面，是做什么用的？从“海燕”开始就引入了重量可调的设计，“海燕”的棱块和角块内部都有圆孔可以给大家拧螺丝进去增加重量。只是目前为止好像很多魔友是知道这个作用的，就是没有自己去试过，因为可能螺丝没找到或者觉得上螺丝比较不方便。在封五上，这种配重装置进行了一些人性化的升级，将以前拧到块里面改为拧到盖子上，再盖上盖子来配重。
为了消除大家觉得找螺丝不方便的问题，我们会在正式版的里面配上相应尺寸的螺丝来给大家方便改重量。要做的就是有更多的可玩性和更多的重量调整范围。封五轻吗？轻的，不过需要他重只需要增加配重就可以了，增加配重的方式会很方便，而且重量调整的范围会很大，可以在角块加重也可以在棱块加重。

Now to the design; what are the little holes on the edge and corner caps for? Actually, it is the weight adjustment design that was handed down from the HaiYan: you could put screws in these holes to change the weight to your liking (though apparently not many people knew about this feature…or that they could not find the proper sized screws so they never tried it before). There are some improvements on this feature in the new Alpha V-SV cube that makes it more accessible: the holes are now molded onto the caps rather than on the pieces like before.
And to solve the problem of finding the proper screws, in the final edition will be enclosed the corresponding screws for the weight adjustment. If you want your cube light, it is extremely lightweight; but if you prefer heavier cubes, simply attach more weight to the pieces and you will be satisfied by the result.

中块大家看着比较炫好像。这样设计是为了让中块下部产生支撑，上部空缺的部位依靠中盖来支撑。这样设计的目的是为了使得中块的摩擦稳定平滑而粘滞小。这种中块的设计我个人觉得是比以前的作品都先进些的，可以稳定而且小阻力。从试模的样品看来，稳定平滑的效果貌似是达到了，问题是中盖扣得不好，可能会在以后改进。

The center pieces, which many of you find it to be very odd, are designed to provide support on the bottom of the center piece, while the rigidity of the top is provided by the caps. The purpose of this design is to produce stable friction with and reduce viscosity. I personally think that this is a big improvement from all of the previous designs, as it achieves both stability and minimal resistance. It seems that the prototypes have met the objective, but the caps do not seem to stay on very well; this problem will be corrected in the future.

棱块从外观上很明显，外面四个角的部位好像被刀切了一片，组装出效果来看，我觉得这下去的一片给我感觉非常舒服。彻底的解决了角块和棱块碰撞的问题，而且我觉得很巧妙和好看。

The edge pieces have an apparent new design: the outer edges of the piece have been “trimmed” to create a chamfer that increased the comfort of the cube. This solved the problem of the corner and edge pieces hitting on each other (Daniel: I’m not quite sure of what he’s talking about here…) and, above all, looks much better and more elegant.

魔方整体设计的理念是非常强调防止粘滞方面的性能的。我们现在的设计不仅只是手感如何如何，而是我们希望国甲的东西可以用很长时间以后润滑水平并不高的情况下也能达到比较高的水平，从封五的设计和材质上看，基本已经杜绝了那种因为粘滞造成魔方报废的情况。大家也感受到了封五的材料比较脆，结合几个既有稳定性又有小接触面的设计，希望封五在防止粘滞方面达到一个新的高度。

The overall design focuses on the prevention of increasing viscosity of the turning. Currently Alpha has been working on not only the feel of the cube, but also the durability (i.e. performance consistency) and tolerance to lubrication. From the design and material of the new Alpha V-SV, you could see that it basically got rid of the deterioration issue that the majority of speedcubes have. The plastic used have a rather crispy feel to it, and we combined the designs of the contacting surface reduction and stability to improve the overall durability. We hope that this cube would be a new milestone of deterioration reduction.


设计的尺寸是54.5 属于比较小一点，但又不小的太多。我觉得不管你拿起它来是喜欢还是不喜欢，能让大家用它拧出更快的成绩才是好的设计。55mm 、56mm、57mm 大家也许已经尝试过不少，尝试一下54.5mm，也许能让你创造出更好的成绩。

The size is 54.5 mm on each side, a slightly smaller yet not too much size. However in my opinion, it doesn’t matter whether you prefer the size or not, being able to let most people to achieve fast times is the only thing that matters for a successful design.

还有个小小的细节是中块的下部比上部略大，希望通过这种方式使得转动时候有更小阻力又有足够的稳定性。
不要忘记这只是国甲目前为止创意最少的设计。我们希望他的做工和品质达到一个比较高的水准。

And one more minor detail is that the center pieces have its bottom slightly larger that the top; we hope to achieve better stability and lesser resistance using this method.
Don’t forget that this is the least creative product currently; we wish to let this cube raise the quality and workmanship to a higher level

从第一次试模的样品来看，大家还是反应了一些问题。我们会反馈大家反应的问题继续改进封五。一款好的设计需要时间和不断的改进才能使它成熟。目前我拿到的样品来看，玩了几天我觉得还是有一些亮点。手感风格比较轻盈小巧和比较脆。最终正式版的性能将会如何，组装和改进的方法我会再向大家公布。

We encourage you to tell us about problems with this cube that you found, so we could correct them. A good product takes time and endless changes for it to mature. We will inform you about the performances and assembling/modification instructions later on.


----------



## ianini (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks cool; it reminds me of the Haiyan cube.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 12, 2010)

centers look sick


----------



## pcuber (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 12, 2010)

:O

Cool! It looks like they've rounded the corners too.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

so THIS is the improved version of the memory (a-5), right? NO wonder haiyan (alpha company) decided not to make the new mold of the Alpha 5..


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

What's really changed?
A bit of plastic from the edges, and the "weird" centres..


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 12, 2010)

THE CENTERS ARE BEAUTIFUL.

And that V5 in the background, I'm doing that mod NOW.
MUST GET A-V SV.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 12, 2010)

When's the release date


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm nub, it looks like it would be the same D:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 13, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> so THIS is the improved version of the memory (a-5), right? NO wonder haiyan (alpha company) decided not to make the new mold of the Alpha 5..



it is not.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

Call me stupid, but I think it might be able to reverse corner cut...a tiny bit.


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

They trying so hard to minimize plastic. When will it end? (not that I want it too :3)


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought they said the new mold would just be like a factory-made Haiyan memory.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > so THIS is the improved version of the memory (a-5), right? NO wonder haiyan (alpha company) decided not to make the new mold of the Alpha 5..
> ...



then is it the improved version of the swallow?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought it was just the Sealed Version, kinda like the A-III SV.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 13, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



nope. It's a completely different model.

just like how the A-IV and the A-IV SV are different.



4Chan said:


> I thought it was just the Sealed Version, kinda like the A-III SV.



well technically the A3F is not really a different verson of the A3, they are completely seperate models.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 13, 2010)

What does the "designer's talk" say?


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 13, 2010)

It looks super light.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> It looks super light.


What.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> What does the "designer's talk" say?



Prepare for translation fail.



Spoiler



Guojiafengwu Analysis

A cup of Guangzhou ChinaCubeRace records were , including two world records , five for the first time published the letters . ParticipateGameManyFriendHave been closed as a mark of five test samples .

Souvenirs was the first test mode , so there are flaws , but a five- and first edition , as we can keep up to witness how a product is improved .

As always , whether we like it or not the five letters , I will share with you this works design.
I have previously disclosed the five letters , not much would be a creative design. I only hope to design a country A will present some of the more successful elements of fusion to work together . Five letters do not shine , no need for vulgarity performance , I just hope it plain , can be more friends to accept . Its purpose is not to attract the eye .

The design of the five letters is not particularly significant innovation , but there are also some details are noteworthy , and it first appears .
First of all, why not call a call five six letters ? Had really wanted to call a " a six " , yet " A "series and " seal "series What is the difference ? Outside the closed family is the first opening , such as a closure , inside front and inside back cover . However, starting from the back cover , the country has a closed range covered from the inside of the lid . " A "series is a shape of the edge block , no cover . " Seal "series is more need to improve the friction lid closed or the appearance of symmetry . Because the five letters in this paragraph and the four letters basically the same structure , all edge block has a lid from the inside cover , a 5 is a block forming the edge , so it is called the closure 5 is correct.

Analysis of the design, edge pieces and corner pieces have a small hole in the top lid , is what for? From "Swallow"Start on the introduction of a weight adjustable design, "Swallow" The edge blocks and has a hole inside corners can give you tighten the screw into the weight. just like a lot so farMagic FriendsIs aware of this role is not tried themselves , because they may not find the screw or screws that the more convenient . Closure 5 , the weight of this device a number of human upgrade , will be screwed to the block before tightening the lid on the inside instead , and then close the lid to weight .
In order to remove the screw you find that inconvenient , we will be in the official version of which coupled with the appropriate size screw to give you easy to change weight . To do is have more playability and more weight adjustment range . Seal 5 is insignificant? Light , but need only to increase his weight weight on it , increase the weight in a way that is convenient and a great weight of the range of adjustment can be increased in the corner blocks can be increased in the edge block .

Comparison of the block we looked like hyun . This is designed to generate support for the lower block , the upper parts of vacancies depend on the cover to support . This design is intended to enable the smooth and stable block of viscous friction small . This block design in my opinion, than the previous works are more advanced , and can be stable and little resistance . It seems from the tryout sample , the effect of seemingly stable and smooth is reached , the problem is the poorly covered buckle , may be improved in the future .

Prism block is clear from the appearance , outside the four corners of the site as a piece of a cut , assemble the effect of view, I think it 's one to go I felt very comfortable. Completely resolve the corners and edges block collision problem , and I find it very clever and good-looking .

Cube overall design concept is great emphasis on the performance aspects of preventing viscosity . We now feel how the design is not just how , but we want something a country can not long after the high level of lubrication can be achieved under a relatively high level , five from the seal design and material point of view, Has basically been eliminated that caused cube scrapped because of sticky situations . We all felt the closure of five more brittle material , combined with several existing stability and has the contact surface design , I hope the five letters in the prevention of viscous achieve a new level .

Design size is 54.5 point are relatively small , but not too small . I think that whatever you pick it to be like it or not , let us use it to screw up faster performance is good design . 55mm, 56mm, 57mm you may have tried a lot , try 54.5mm, may allow you to create better results .

There were little details are in the lower part of the block slightly larger than the upper , hoping in this way makes the rotation has less resistance when there is sufficient stability.
Do not forget this is only the country a far less creative design . We hope that the quality of his work and to achieve a higher standard.

From the first tryout of the sample run, we still reflects some of the problems . We will feedback we continue to improve the response of the five letters . A good design takes time and continuous improvement to make it mature . I got samples of the current view, play a few days I think there are some bright spots . More compact and lightweight style feel more crisp . The performance of the final official version of what will , assembly and improvedMethodI will come to that announcement .


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> They trying so hard to minimize plastic. When will it end? (not that I want it too :3)



well, noticed the little balanus on the edge cap and also on the inside of the Haiyan's pieces? There will be special-sized screws available that fits into these holes for those of you who wants more weight on your cubes in the future.


----------



## MEn (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like the center piece can snap so easily.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

MEn said:


> Looks like the center piece can snap so easily.



Reminds me of how the IV corners could snap.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Look sexy even with scary looking centers. And minimizing plastic is good! Better for the environment.

Have they talked about a release date or not really?


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 13, 2010)

Think they should factory round edges.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 14, 2010)

Updated HALF the designer's talk.


----------



## Forte (Jul 14, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> Look sexy even with scary looking centers. And minimizing plastic is good! Better for the environment.
> 
> Have they talked about a release date or not really?



are you saying that because you're the PRESIDENT OF ENVIRONMENT CLUB


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Forte said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Look sexy even with scary looking centers. And minimizing plastic is good! Better for the environment.
> ...



Yeah pretty much haha


----------



## jiggy (Jul 14, 2010)

So this _isn't_ the machined version of the memory mod we've been waiting for? Any new news on that, by any chance?

Those centre caps look to me like they would pop like crazy! But the design itself looks interesting. Price tag?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

the factory made memory had problems, and they abandoned the idea...


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Jul 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> the factory made memory had problems, and they abandoned the idea...



:c


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> the factory made memory had problems, and they abandoned the idea...



where did you get the information?


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

John : haiyan! is the alpha company not going to make haiyan memory (new mold)? 
Haiyan : yes 
John : I'm sorry to hear that

.....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> John : haiyan! is the alpha company not going to make haiyan memory (new mold)?
> Haiyan : yes
> John : I'm sorry to hear that
> 
> .....



you know, his english is not as good as normal english-speakers, so it may just simply be a misunderstanding....


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah... I thought about that.. (that's why I didn't advertise it to the whole forum until now) I'll talk to him again.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated the translation of the full article.

And could someone help me change the tile plz? it's already edited. thx.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 19, 2010)

I asked haiyan again... he said no AGAIN


----------



## Kevin Nguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

Centers look easy to break if you're not careful.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Updated the translation of the full article.
> 
> And could someone help me change the tile plz? it's already edited. thx.



...


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 26, 2010)

why skipped the alpha IV-SV?
The lastest is Alpha III-SV, and now it'll be Alpha V-SV. Where is the IV-SV?


----------



## nck (Jul 26, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> why skipped the alpha IV-SV?
> *The lastest is Alpha III-SV*, and now it'll be Alpha V-SV. Where is the IV-SV?



Are you sure?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2010)

could someone PLEASE change the title to "(Translation Completed) The Newest: Alpha V-SV － with the designer's Talk" ? 
thank you.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 27, 2010)

nck said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > why skipped the alpha IV-SV?
> ...



yes
i was talking about the SV series
the latest is the III-SV
I never heard anything about the IV-SV
and now they're producing the V-SV....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 27, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17552


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > nck said:
> ...



thanks..
it's seem to be a fail project
but i read some get their hands on it.
where can i buy this?
i'm a collector, and i want some
thanks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 30, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > whitelynx_nivla said:
> ...



http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5977165389

Just search 國甲封四 -永駿 on Taobao.com and you'll find it.


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 30, 2010)

will it beat my memory cube?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jul 30, 2010)

looks like too many pieces =/ i'll stick with rubik's storebought.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 30, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> looks like too many pieces =/ i'll stick with rubik's storebought.



how? It have just the same amount of pieces as normal cubes.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



yikes
i dont understand a thing about the languange
can you find for me where to contact the seller.
i found http://dskcn.taobao.com/ to be the cheapest seller.


----------



## pcuber (Aug 18, 2010)

So what is the release date of this cube?


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry for bumpinb this thread again. But is there release date?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Aug 21, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Sorry for bumpinb this thread again. But is there release date?



not yet
I think Daniel will make a new post when he got the answer


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 22, 2010)

I won one of these at the Shanghai Open. Not a huge fan of it since I don't feel it's very suitable for one hand. Anyone want a video?


----------



## gon (Aug 22, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I won one of these at the Shanghai Open. Not a huge fan of it since I don't feel it's very suitable for one hand. Anyone want a video?



I'd like one.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)

gon said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > I won one of these at the Shanghai Open. Not a huge fan of it since I don't feel it's very suitable for one hand. Anyone want a video?
> ...



Wat!
Yes, definately!
Make video! Show internals, show everything!


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 22, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I won one of these at the Shanghai Open. Not a huge fan of it since I don't feel it's very suitable for one hand. Anyone want a video?



Whats your youtube account? And is the video done?


----------



## mbart9 (Aug 29, 2010)

i got to the website and translated it, but how do you buy it? Apparently, it didnt translate the whole thing.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 29, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I won one of these at the Shanghai Open. Not a huge fan of it since I don't feel it's very suitable for one hand. Anyone want a video?


I would like to see one.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes video. Make. GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## oval30 (Sep 7, 2010)

please make a vid


----------



## pcuber (Sep 7, 2010)

How does it compare to other alpha cubes?


----------



## pcuber (Oct 18, 2010)

It just so happens that this cube or some thing like it can be bought here.


----------



## axe97 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am sooooo getting this cube, cant wait for it.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 18, 2010)

The centers look so intense.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 18, 2010)

@pcuber: Thats not this cube

@axe97: This thread is a year old.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 18, 2010)

@iSpinz: No its not. Unless that was a dumb exaggeration.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 18, 2010)

I want one now! Might as well wait for this instead of getting an alpha V now.


----------



## camcuber (Oct 27, 2010)

buy it now at - http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1877143


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> @pcuber: Thats not this cube



I'd hate to correct you but....no, that is the A5-SV. 
You can see that there is the L-shaped track on the edge piece, which the Alpha Haiyan does not have. 


(The Alpha Haiyan is also known as *Haiyan's cube*, not to be confused with the *Haiyan's Haihihiyan Haiyan yan's Hi Haiyan Haiyan^3* cube)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Now to the design; what are the little holes on the edge and corner caps for? Actually, it is the weight adjustment design that was handed down from the HaiYan: you could put screws in these holes to change the weight to your liking (though apparently not many people knew about this feature…or that they could not find the proper sized screws so they never tried it before). There are some improvements on this feature in the new Alpha V-SV cube that makes it more accessible: the holes are now molded onto the caps rather than on the pieces like before.
> And to solve the problem of finding the proper screws, in the final edition will be enclosed the corresponding screws for the weight adjustment. If you want your cube light, it is extremely lightweight; but if you prefer heavier cubes, simply attach more weight to the pieces and you will be satisfied by the result.


Oh wow, I love this feature. It's a great idea.


daniel0731ex said:


> This solved the problem of the corner and edge pieces hitting on each other (Daniel: I’m not quite sure of what he’s talking about here…) and, above all, looks much better and more elegant.


Hehe, I like this part of your translation  (I don't speak/read/write Chinese, but based of your translation, I'm guessing he might've meant "This solved the problem of the corner pieces locking up with the edge pieces.")

Only just really looked at this thread now, usually hardware threads bore me, but now I'm opening a store, I thought it would be good to have a look. The cube sounds absolutely amazing. Great design, based off a great cube. Can't wait to try one. Also, thanks a lot for the translation. The Chinese might as well just be " ............. " and I'd understand it no less. Thanks for this


----------



## number1failure (Oct 27, 2010)

Too many new "revolutionary" cubes recently. When something tops the GuHong, then let me know.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 27, 2010)

will be getting mine next 5-6 weeks.

because i'm taking the free shipping option 

i'll post a review later if it's already shipped


----------



## yockee (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey White Lynx, there is actually an Alpha IV SV. I have one and Jefferey of icubemart has 1. You can buy them from someone on ebay, I forget who. If you need me to, I'll find you the link. It is no longer made, and I don't think they were ever for sale.


----------



## yockee (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually, here is my review on the A4 - SV or A4 - f.


[video]http://youtu.be/7yEUUO5QRV4[/video]


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?17552-New-cube-Type-A-IV-SV


Long time no see, guys.


----------

